# Kochkunst weiterskillen - bloß wie?



## Nex!as (8. November 2008)

Hi,
Ich habe mir mit meinem Mage gestern den Titel Blutsegeladmiral geholt und bin bei den Blutsegelbulkanieren nun Wohlwollend. Auch fing ich gestern an Kochkunst zu skillen und bin bis Stufe 225 gekommen. Allerdings muss ich nun eine Quest in Tanaris machen, doch ich weiß nicht wie ich das machen soll, denn ich bin bei der Fraktion Gadgetzan nun 0/36000 Hasserfüllt =( Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit oder lässt sich der Ruf schnell zusammenfarmen? Sollte es einen Thread mit diesem Thema schon geben, bitte ich um Entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg.


----------



## Samsoknight (10. November 2008)

Hi,

Ich würde Dir empfehlen einfach einen GM anzuschreiben, die informieren Dich ingame und können Dir direkt weiterhelfen.
(Hatte das Problem noch nicht, würde es aber so lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Xelyna (10. November 2008)

Hui, na, doof gelaufen - sieht nach Ruf farmen aus (;
Ob ein GM da was andres sagen würde..hm naja, einen Versuch ist es wert.
(Samsoknight, deine Signatur schaut irgendwie zu groß aus..)


----------



## Nex!as (11. November 2008)

GM bereits angeschrieben, aber der sagte mir das ich einen Mitspieler fragen sollte =/
Naja dann werde ich wohl auf 225 bleiben und mit meinem Rogue KK skillen. Trotzdem danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axantis (12. November 2008)

Nex!as schrieb:


> GM bereits angeschrieben, aber der sagte mir das ich einen Mitspieler fragen sollte =/
> Naja dann werde ich wohl auf 225 bleiben und mit meinem Rogue KK skillen. Trotzdem danke für die Antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da frag ich mich doch für was der GM ist wenn man andere fragen soll.


----------



## Thaielb (12. November 2008)

Die Frage ist doch warum man so einen seltsamen Titel braucht und damit bei allen Goblins auf hasserfüllt steht? Was bringt mir mehr ein Titel und die Freundschaft ein paar dahergelaufener Piraten an einem Strand in der alten Welt oder die Infrastruktur der Gobline? Habe ich mich mal für ersteres entschieden, dann brauche ich auch keinen Goblin mehr fragen, ob er mir Kochen beibringt. Ist das dummerweise der einzige Lehrer in Azeroth hätte ich vielleicht vorher bei ihm vorbeischauen sollen, eh ich es mir mit ihm verscherze. Was bitte soll da ein GM machen? Fände es auch ziemlich daneben, wenn ein GM da mehr helfen würde, als oben geschehen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. November 2008)

gib magiestoff ab, das stellt deinen ruf wieder her:
http://www.wowhead.com/?quest=9268


----------



## noizycat (14. November 2008)

Wie issn das mit dem Titel, hat man den nur, solange man Wohlwollend ist, oder bleibt der auch, wenn sich der Ruf wieder ändert? Soweit ich weiss, kann man im Schlingendorntal beim Verräter der Blutsegelbukaniere eine Quest machen (Stoff abgeben?), um den Ruf wieder zu steigern bei BB und Konsorten ...


----------



## Roflmage (8. Dezember 2008)

düsterbruch schlüxssel farmen, gobo befrei 500 ruf kassieren bei den gobos, raus aus ini zurück setzten und nochma, solanfge wiederholen bis die wieder mit dir reden...


----------

